# Saturn coolant leak at radiator



## wahoowad (Mar 19, 2011)

Our 2000 Saturn has developed a coolant leak at the outlet shown in the picture. This is (facing the front of the car) at the top right of the radiator. The 1/4" metal line looks good as do the threads for that connection. The leak seems to be coming from the larger octagon shaped flange that goes around it. I can't tell if this is another threaded port or what. The part of the radiator right there feels plastic. For now the vehicle is drivable but needs water added weekly. I didn't want to take a wrench to it to open it up if I have some eroded threads or something that I will not be able to repair at home.


----------



## CJ-SR4ever (Mar 19, 2011)

Is that facing up into the motor or down towards the ground?  If it feels plastic then it may be some sort of guard or shield.  I cant tell for sure if its part of the radiator itself or attached to the radiator.  If thats at the bottom of the radiator im thinking maybe a drain plug came a little loose.  Definately gonna have to get your hands a little dirty to find out exactly where its coming from.


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 19, 2011)

this is looking down into the engine compartment. that octagon part - doesn't look substantial enough to be a nut but it appears to be leaking around it like it is either a threaded nut or some kind of pressed fit socket.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Mar 20, 2011)

That line is a transmission cooler line the octagon part is part of the internal trans cooler unfortunately complete radiator replacement is required.


----------



## gfreek (Mar 20, 2011)

There are 3 Saturns in my fam and I've worked on all, & replaced radiators in all. You are going to have to replace the radiator.  Online is the cheapest. Soak the trans fittings with penetrating oil for easier removal.  Good luck..


----------



## homebrewz (Mar 20, 2011)

Yep.. those are automatic transmission cooling lines and it will need to be replaced. If you haven't done it before, its pretty easy to replace a radiator if you're at all handy. 
Just drain out as much as you can through the drain plug, but still be prepared for a mess when you take the upper and lower hoses off. Catch as much of it as you can and flush away what's spilled, especially if you have pets outside. The coolant is sweet tasting but extremely toxic. When you refill replace with fresh 50/50 mix.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 20, 2011)

Aftermarket will be cheaper and just as good.


----------



## bjkjoseph (Mar 20, 2011)

can you use a radiator sealant on the newer cars...in my old car i would use bars seal...and the radiator lasted longer than the car did.


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 20, 2011)

Should I try to use a radiator seal product first? Do those work?


----------



## homebrewz (Mar 20, 2011)

They do work to some extent. Though I think they are usually for pinhole leaks in the conduits of the radiator. It looks like you have a decent size leak around a connection point. If something were to cause that cooling line to flex a little, it could turn into a major leak. You might be able to have the radiator welded or brazed, but price a new first.. I'm guessing it will be around $150.

edit: didn't realize it was plastic.. forget welding then. Good candidate for JB weld as stated below.


----------



## gfreek (Mar 20, 2011)

Me, I rarely use them. Others do, it may work & it may not.  You have a crack in the plastic near the fitting.  If you are desperate for a quick fix and just to get by awhile I guess you could try.  There many brands out there I wouldn't know what to recommend. Another thought is J-B weld if you know the exact spot.The fluid would have to be lower than the leak, remove that hose, clean the area, lightly sand it, clean, apply and let dry. Again these are temporary fixes.


----------



## benjamin (Mar 21, 2011)

It's kind of iffy, but you could try to seal it up with silicone-RTV-formagasket etc.  The big octagon nut will come over the smaller nut and the cooler will push into the radiator tank, not too far because it's still attached at the other end.  You can try to clean it up and smear some sealant inside the hole.


----------

